# Fazaia Medical College & HBS?!



## itzmisha (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know the closing merit for MBBS of 2015 for Fazaia and HBS?
Also, is HBS a good college? It opened up last year.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

itzmisha said:


> Does anyone know the closing merit for MBBS of 2015 for Fazaia and HBS?
> Also, is HBS a good college? It opened up last year.



can i get into fazaia with 66% aggregate as foreign student with dual nationality


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

pencilpen123 said:


> can i get into fazaia with 66% aggregate as foreign student with dual nationality


u can get on foreign seat but not on local seat

- - - Updated - - -



itzmisha said:


> Does anyone know the closing merit for MBBS of 2015 for Fazaia and HBS?
> Also, is HBS a good college? It opened up last year.


hbs has 75% last year its 2nd batch here
fizia has its own test it is also a good college


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

Whats its fee structure i am an overseas pakistani with 77 % agg.can i also get admission?

- - - Updated - - -

Also any chance for shalamar?


----------

